
A curated list of awesome warez and piracy links - r_singh
https://github.com/Igglybuff/awesome-piracy
======
JoachimS
Shall we bet how long that repo will be accessible on MS Github?

~~~
r_singh
I'd be surprised to see it go, lists posted on GitHub are primarily for
"educational purposes only".

On the contrary, the author seems to be more worried about "exposing and
contributing to the demise of" some websites (currently operating under
obscurity) by being listed here.

